# peace out



## billard412 (Oct 30, 2012)

Making this post to say audios. I'm sick of shit I post being moved/pulled down without any warning/explanation. I think I'm done here. If I've said it once I've said it a million times, this site is a fucking joke. And apparently has an issue with my posts since they want to make shit vanish and not even explain why. . So I'm done. I will leave my posts alone but am not logging back on here so If I'm needed feel free to head to Android forums and contact me there. Good luck stellar people. Hope yall get a chance to really have fun with this phone.

-billard412


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

It explicitly states in chainfire's thread to not redistribute his triangle away app. If you would have honored that, there wouldn't be any problem.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Peace. Don't post other's licensed work without permission. Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## billard412 (Oct 30, 2012)

And this is all I asked when u have shit vanish its nice to know why. Also does anybody here own a Galaxy stellar? Didn't think so. Chainfires app DOES NOT work on it. Hence why I felt the need to make one that does. I never claimed it was my app and linked to chainfires post. My version did not work with any phone but the stellar. If I felt it was stolen I wouldn't have posted it. But it's w/e this site is the only one that cannot understand that.


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

billard412 said:


> . . So I'm done. I will leave my posts alone but am not logging back on here so If I'm needed feel free to head to Android forums and contact me there....
> 
> -billard412


But you said....
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

